# 32oz cup with ventedlids



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

hi does anyone no were i can buy the 32oz clear cups with vented lid 
they great for young mantis and fruit fly culture but struggling to find them in uk i have found some one in the usa but i would have to pay vat on them ehrn they arivve so its a bit expensive


----------



## CrabbyPatty (Jun 9, 2010)

You wont find them with vented lids, but on ebay you will find clear plastic cups, different sizes. I use them too and just put netting and an elastic band around the top. 

50 x CLEAR PLASTIC CUPS GLASSES - 6.3 7oz 180ml on eBay (end time 12-Jan-11 16:56:41 GMT)

25 x Clear Disposable Plastic Pint Strong Cups Glasses on eBay (end time 30-Jan-11 17:30:03 GMT)

BNIP 60 X CLEAR PLASTIC 200ML CUPS GLASSES on eBay (end time 29-Jan-11 12:04:41 GMT)

Heres some with lids with a small hole in the top. I've used these before too, i cellotaped a little piece of net over the hole then you have a nice little mantis house 
*BNIP* 50 x 12oz RECYCLABLE CLEAR PLASTIC CUPS on eBay (end time 18-Jan-11 09:18:06 GMT)

Plastic pint cups are the best for fruit fly cultures, small hole in bunged with some sponge and some net on top with a band around, sorted.


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*cups cheers*

thanks for that but am after the 32oz with lids as am just gona hole punch the tops and use a glue gun to stick some netting on


----------



## CrabbyPatty (Jun 9, 2010)

Try this place.

Mantis Place - Where Mantis and Bug Supplies Hang Out! - Insect Cups


----------

